

Interview with a startup selling umbrellas - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/talking-to-the-umbrella-seller-fella-part-1/

======
shib71
For your convenience here are continuations of the interview. The last two
answer comment questions.

[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/13/talking-
to-t...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/13/talking-to-the-
umbrella-seller-fella-part-2/)
[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/25/the-
umbrella...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/25/the-umbrella-
seller-fella-answers-your-questions-part-one/)
[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/the-
umbrella...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/the-umbrella-
seller-fella-answers-your-questions-part-2/)

------
Specstacular
And an update:

[http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/catching-
up-...](http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/02/11/catching-up-with-the-
umbrella-seller-fella-part-1/)

------
Specstacular
Thanks for doing that Shib71... wasn't sure whether I should

